# Rocky Patel Edge Battalion Maduro Cigar Review - The Ultimate Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything a maduro should be... full flavored, robust, cool-smoking. Perfect construction and burn. Tightly packed but a perfect draw.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Battalion Maduro Cigar Review - The Ultimate Maduro


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Time to go on the hunt for this stick.


----------

